
Cool vim feature: sessions - hexrcs
https://jvns.ca/blog/2017/09/10/vim-sessions/
======
devnonymous
A tip (and shameless promotion) - here's a pair of functions that make the
saving of sessions and loading them easier :

[https://github.com/lonetwin/lonetvim/blob/master/vimrc#L279](https://github.com/lonetwin/lonetvim/blob/master/vimrc#L279)

Behaviour should be fairly self evident from the code. Feel free to ask if it
isn't.

